# NEWBIE - TTr 3.2Q DSG MY04 27k



## JoolsDeVillan (Oct 3, 2009)

Collecting her later this morning - FASH Ebony Black, Cream Leather, 18" BBS, Fully loaded. £11.5k
She's in need of a good detailing but other than that she's about as good as your gonna get.
We've bought her as a project car having been through M3's,S3's, 996T etc.
First things we're looking to do after detailing will be a full set on stainless KW coilovers and drop her 30-35mm (Any recommendations?), 15mm & 25mm spacers, possible caliber change to the 'TT Shop' Porsche calipers all round (suggestions on pad type?), milltek exhaust, ipod stereo upgrade with bluetooth and if we can find a set of BBS LM's then that would be great. 
Will post some pics later today of the collection, if I get chance.
8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Another member to the *V6* club 8) :evil: 

Enjoy!

Saj


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SAJSTER said:


> Another member to the *V6* club 8) :evil:
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Saj


The best sounding of all clubs


----------



## OTT (Sep 26, 2009)

A mate of mine inadvertently went into the Blue Oyster Club once..........  is that the same?


----------



## JoolsDeVillan (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... =558550686
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... =558550686

Project starts now


----------



## welshgar (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello, and welcome 

Black and cream.....got to love that combo


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

welshgar said:


> Hello, and welcome
> 
> Black and cream.....got to love that combo


The BEST combo 

Saj


----------

